# Opinion on exercise and eating right



## In the Kitchen (Apr 25, 2005)

What is your opinion of someone who runs to the gym every morning but goes to McDonald's to eat?  Does this make sense to you?  They want to 'look' good but their ideas of health are not included.  Do you think it really matters what you eat?  I am beginning to doubt the fact that 'you are what you eat' due to the simple fact the food we buy isn't as nutrional as what it was in the past.  I thank you for your input.  They have already told me no matter what they eat it doesn't 'show' and so they eat what they want.  Is this the purpose of exercise?  I am confused.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 25, 2005)

Kinda like gettin a donut and a diet coke?


----------



## middie (Apr 25, 2005)

to each thier own


----------



## cookbookin (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello.  Please don't listen to these people.   I think you know what is "right" here.  

I personally think they a have very immature and narrow minded attitude towards health and most likely towards life.  It definitely matters what you eat.  Fresh foods are what is natural and good for you, processed foods are not and it's all about moderation and balance.   Good for them that they excercise.  They may figure the nutrition aspect of it out eventually. Hopefully before their first by-pass surgery.  

I think that as long as you cook for yourself and use natural food items that you should be fine in the long run (of course organic or raising food yourself is ideal but most of us don't have the money, time, or space). Our forefathers didn't have as much cancer, diabetes, obesity, and  heart disease back when because they ate off the land, not out of a can or a box or ordered dinner through a speaker box.  

So, what about the person that eats perfectly organic w/ wholefoods and all that business and doesn't excercise.  That isn't good either.  We must do both.   

Jeez, am I on a soapbox or what!!!!  I couldt go on about the "you are what you eat" quote for awhile but I won't. 

Cheers,

Michelle


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 25, 2005)

*You Are What You Eat?*

Thanks for your strong input.  That is exactly what I was taught to always eat what I knew was best.  At least I try to figure out what is necessary to live right.  My father ate oatmeal everyday and lived up to good age as well as my mother who was the cook in the family.  She started fixing supper by peeling, steaming, and setting the oven.  In other words, it wasn't something she could add water and it was done.  I question my understanding due to the fact that when I breastfed my first child the doctor and his nurses told me it wasn't worth it due to the fact they didn't know if he was getting the right nutrition.  Bottle feeding supposedly was way they could tell what he drank and what he was getting.  Being the hard head I am, I do what my mother did and continured to nurse him.  He thrived and they did not comment after that.  No encouragement or criticism did they do.  After the first I did what I wanted and felt I knew better. Since that experience with the doctor someone I respected voiced his disapproval, I seem to doubt my own thoughts.  Seeing someone exercise only to eat wrong is stupid in my opinion.  However, as I said I feel better since you said you agreed.  Thanks and you only reinforce what my mother taught me.  Guess you mom said the same thing.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 25, 2005)

There is a yelowish colored fluid that is delivered befor the milk actually starts flowing when a child is breast fed.  If my memory serves correctly, this is called cholosterum.  It carries antibodies and helps the kick-start the childs own imune system.  After that, the human milk is richer in the nutrients a human child requires than is any formula.  Wheter you believe strictly in evolution, or that all was created by God, human milk is perfectly designed for human babies.  

Just look at nutitional information given by so many differring "experts".  No one can give a difinitive answer.  Would I trust the health of my child to any of those experts?  I don't think so.  Besides, almost every respected scientific or nutritional periodical I have read says breastfeeding is the best., unless the mother can't produce sufficeint milk for the child.

As far as proper nutrition and exercise is concerned, they are a requirement of the human body.  That's what it was designed for.  The body is supposed to be worked, to interact with it's suroundings.  Proper fuel is needed for maintenance, growth, and operation, including mental ability.  The body is a biological machine of amazing complexity.  It requires sodium, but in the proper amount, water, magnesium, arsenic, zinc, and a host of special chemicals that we refer to as hormones, vitamins, phyto-chemicals, iso-flavones, and trace minerals.  each plays a role and has a function.  The body was designed to use these and they are provided by what we eat.  

Fast food was designed to make money, not provide sound nutrition.  The fact still remains that a good diet contains a wide variety of vegetables, especially those with deep color, be it red, green, yellow, etc., and fruits, whole grains, meats, fats, and lots of water to transport nutrients and wastes to their proper locations.  Portion control is also essential.  We have been taught to eat huge amounts.  We need to retrain ourselves and our children to eat moderate amounts of a lot of things.  Add movement to that, and you have what it takes to live a healthier life.

The body is the machine that allows the spirit to interact with the physical universe.  The two comprise the whole soul.  Either without the other is just plain energy or matter.  Both require maintenance and upkeep, including exercize.

Hope this helps.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## htc (Apr 25, 2005)

Before I started watching what I eat, I would never understand why I would see people order huge McDonalds Supersized meals, and then order a diet coke. Since I am more concscious of what I eat now, I understand. I would much rather eat my calories than drink them. Maybe that's the whole donut and diet soda thing. 
On a side note, I haven't been to a McDonalds in YEARS, ever since I read Fast Food Nation. *sigh* this is what happens when you read too much...
Sometimes I miss the chemically laden fries...


----------



## jennyema (Apr 25, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Kinda like gettin a donut and a diet coke?


 

Or smoking while riding your bike?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Ralph Nader*

When I first heard Ralph Nader speak at local college here. He questioned the audience how many had eaten McDonald's.  Naturally,the whole audience raised their hands. When he asked who NEVER ate a McDonald's, he was the only one who never has.  I was stunned.  I still cannot believe that he has this type of mindset that he won't subject himself to something that everyone else does.  I just have to try harder to 'swim upstream'.  Thanks Goodweed for the information. If only I would have had this to show the people at the doctor's office and the doctor himself.  All we can do is encourage our own children and hope they will know and do better.


----------



## jkath (Apr 25, 2005)

if I am what I eat then I am a cow.


----------



## GB (Apr 25, 2005)

LOL jkath


----------



## middie (Apr 25, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> if I am what I eat then I am a cow.


wow jkath... you TOO ????


----------



## licia (Apr 25, 2005)

I try to follow the 80/20 principal.  If I eat right 80% of the time, exercise properly 80% of the time, I can allow myself a little relaxation of the rules.  I still need to lose some weight, but not as much as if I didn't follow my rule. Also, I don't need to feel guilty if I slip a bit.


----------



## jkath (Apr 25, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> wow jkath... you TOO ????


 








Last photo of Middie and Jkath grazin in the field.
Moo.


----------



## middie (Apr 25, 2005)

moo moo moo mooooooooooo


----------



## amber (Apr 25, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> What is your opinion of someone who runs to the gym every morning but goes to McDonald's to eat? Does this make sense to you? They want to 'look' good but their ideas of health are not included. Do you think it really matters what you eat? I am beginning to doubt the fact that 'you are what you eat' due to the simple fact the food we buy isn't as nutrional as what it was in the past. I thank you for your input. They have already told me no matter what they eat it doesn't 'show' and so they eat what they want. Is this the purpose of exercise? I am confused.


 
 I would say it depends on the person, their metabolism/activity level.  Sure fatty food is not good, but some people need fat in their diets too.  I stick with what works for me, and I exercise.


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 26, 2005)

Thats better than saying you eat like a bird, Most people don't know birds eat twice they're weight in food a day  . I may look like I do, and I can tell you what not to eat.   I need more exercise. I wish we had a pool to swim in, that would do it for me  . There are alot of reasons why people like me are fat. Health reasons, growth hormones they give animals which transfer to us in the meat we eat, things they put in our food to make it taste better and make it cheaper for themselves, what time we eat, eating to much, eating the wrong things, not enough exercise. These are the most common, one or more of these combined. No one in they're right mind would be like this if it was that easy. But everyone needs someone to stand behind them and help them beat the problem, and not be THE PROBLEM.
    I have a plan, I quit smoking first which I have  , Now it is time to get the Gorilla of my back and chimp out of my tummy.
    I had done this before my friend passed away, and gave up for awhile. Now I am back, I will be looking good again. First Drink 32 ounces of water a half hour before eating, add a side salad if you like, remember very little dressing please, Stay away from fatty meat as much as possible, eat little bits 6 to 8 times a day rather than 3 times until you pop. (This is why I hate Buffets or all you can eats.)   
no food at least 4 hours before bed time, Find a hobby  (metal detecting  helped me lose 150 pounds in four monthes). Some people can exercise because they like to, I have to trick myself by doing something fun. I like to golf too, guess I can't rent a cart this summer . be supportive to your (FAT) buddy negative comments are hurtful and just make Us eat more. (besides have you ever had a cow on you ?) Do this and you will have  .
   I am not a doctor you should always talk to a doctor about this. But it is my plan over the long haul and it doesn't cost you the price of a book. Please let me know how you are doing. OK have a nice day!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 26, 2005)

> (besides have you ever had a cow on you ?) Do this and you will have


  lmao 

Yep, I know all the right things to eat, know that I should excercise, etc., etc., etc.  Just don't do it.


----------



## middie (Apr 26, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> lmao
> 
> Yep, I know all the right things to eat, know that I should excercise, etc., etc., etc. Just don't do it.


same here elf. i know what i should eat but i'm a very picky eater. veggies make me gag. i know i should exercise more but i'm lazy. i know that should be no excuse but it's the only one i have.
and personally i don't think people should judge other people for what they eat. my 2 cents.


----------



## luvs (Apr 28, 2005)

i don't see the harm in McD's sometimes, but nomatter how fit 
you are, you are not immune from clogged arteries and heart disease, etc. so i think you still have to eat well.
i can eat anything i want and stay very skinny, but i don't eat a lot of fat. it's unhealthy and seems to sit in the stomach, to boot. i love donuts and steak, cheese and whole milk, but only have 1 donut or a few slices of cheese. moderation is all. 
exercise- well, i'm not allowed to exercise, lol. that's how skinny i am. but i used to exercise alot, jogging and sit-ups and push-ups. till the doc banned me from exercise, unless it's range of motion stuff.


----------



## luvs (Apr 28, 2005)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> There is a yelowish colored fluid that is delivered befor the milk actually starts flowing when a child is breast fed. If my memory serves correctly, this is called cholosterum. It carries antibodies and helps the kick-start the childs own imune system. After that, the human milk is richer in the nutrients a human child requires than is any formula. Wheter you believe strictly in evolution, or that all was created by God, human milk is perfectly designed for human babies.
> Goodweed of the North


 
and i couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## Claire (Apr 30, 2005)

Please, a little less self-righteousness here.  Every single one of us does things that are contradictory, at least in the view of someone outside, looking in.  Every single one of us has our vices, some of us just choose not to view OURS as a vice.  I once was unwinding after a 10-hour day at the Pentagon, an hour and a half workout, and was enjoying a drink and good dinner.  An acquaintance took me to task.  "You're undoing everything you just did at the gym!!!"  My reply still stands:  Then entire purpose of the gym was to make it so I could relax and enjoy my real life and still feel good about myself.  We all have our priorities; and a commitment to good health doesn't mean giving up every fun thing in life and becoming a person who thinks everyone in the world should either be a saint or satan.  So workout, eat healthy when you can, but if McD's is your thing, well, as long as you don't live there, what the heck?  I wish McD's was my "sin", it would be a heck of a lot cheaper than the great food and booze I love, but probably no less healthy that my vices sometimes are!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 30, 2005)

What is self righteous about diseminating knowledge?  If I had known when I was 20, what I know now about nutrition, I may have been able to avoid the diabetes that places limitations on my life.  Yes, even with what I know, I sometimes cheat a little.  But overall, I eat well, and healthy.  I have a brother in law, and a best freind who help inspire me to take care of myself.  They both took little interest in modifying their eating and exercise habits.  One has lost limbs, is almost completely blind, and is awaiting a kidney transplant.  The other is on insulin injections, has nearly lost a leg, is almost completely blind, and realy has to watch what he now eats as his kidneys aren't the best.  He has also had to have multiple heart-bypass surgeries, all do to lack of exercise and diabetes.  So anyone out there who wants to maintain a cavalier attitude about the importance of sound nutrition, and a physically active lifestyle, go ahead.  See where it gets you.  I have seen first hand the results of doing it wrong.  I am proof that doing it right helps you live longer and healthier, with more happiness.  I was diagnosed with diabetes about the same time period as my BOL and best freind.  I'm still in pretty good shape, have little neuropathy, and my eyes and kidneys are working great.  If you still want to argue the point, we can do it privately through email.

And as far as vices go, I don't drink alcohol, smoke, use any drugs unless told to by my doctor (and only for my diabetes), don't swear, or use foul language, and try to engage in things that will lift my intelligence, realease my creativity, and will help either myself or my family, and others I come into contact with.  I am certainly no saint, and have faults and weaknesses like everyone else.  But I won't embrace them, will not try and justify them, and will continue to try and erase them.  That's my job here in mortality.

If that's hard to swallow, then so be it.  But I am an adult, and with that I accept resposibility for my actions, and try to set an example for my children, and everyone I come into contact with.  I also believe that that is how everyone should live.

I have probably said too much, with to much emotion.  But don't call me self righteous.  I'm merely trying to get through mortality with integrity and honor.  And in this world, that's a tall order.

I've had people try to pick fights with me because I declined alcoholic beverages, or wouldn't "lighten up" and take a hit.  I have had numerous co-workers who told me that they would get under my skin and make me swear.  Why do people try to bring other people down.  Why aren't we all trying to help each other, to lift one another up?  In many ways, as a group, I think we are the most insane species on the planet.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## HanArt (May 1, 2005)

Don't know where I fit into this mix. I abhor fast food ... unless it's good pizza. Love veggies in any form, except fried, enjoy the occasional rare steak, and can't imagine life without good wine. Oh, and add in a regular mix of gardening (exercise) and yoga.


----------



## luvs (May 1, 2005)

i'm not self-righteous, i'm right. i said moderation, i said McD's is okay sometimes, i said nobody is immune from the effecets of unhealthy living. dunno know who was being self-righteous, but 'twasn't me.
i booze with the best of them, eat steak, but also eat my veggies and fish, and take my vitamins, get plenty of rest and drink plenty of fluids, watch my fat intake, etc. 
we lost the man who used to maniucure our lawn this afternoon to lung cancer. he drowned in his own blood. he smoked till the end. maybe a little self-righteousness would have saved him, huh?


----------



## Claire (May 1, 2005)

Goodweed, wasn't talking about you!   I should have proofed my writing better.  Just talking about people who are quick to condemn, not people who explain.  If you stopped me in a restaurant and pointed out everything I was doing wrong (as the person I was referring to DID do), then I would call it self-righteous.  Explaining something to someone who truly doesn't understand isn't the same thing.  I DO know the dangers of some of the things I do "wrong".  But I was raised by a mother way ahead of her time in nutritional knowledge.  I simply have decided that some of those things make life worth living, and hurt no one but myself.  And as I said, I wish my "sin" was fast food, which I hate and only resort to when I can't get around it (I'm of the firm belief that if I'm not eating at home, then someone else should serve me and set and clear the table; I love cooking, hate cleaning!).  Even then, I'll usually buy a salad (which is also questionable nutrition-wise, sometimes, but tastes better to me than most other fast-food offerings).  Hubby and I joke that we actually are very, very healthy eaters ... we simply eat enough to support another human being.  That imaginary person weighs about 80 lbs.  This year my goal is to get that imaginary person down to about 50-60 lbs.  This sounds funny to you all, I'm sure, but hubby and I have weighed withing 5 lbs of each other since the day we met, 25 years ago or so.  Unfortunately, between the two of us ..... now that's another small human being between us!!!   Anyway, I apologise.  I was thinking more of people -- strangers -- who have approached me or freinds in restaurants and grocery stores and condemned for anything from buying meat, cheese, or a bottle of wine.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 1, 2005)

Claire;  I should have known and shouldn't have become defensive so easily.  You have always been a great poster, intelligent, and lighthearted, attributes I value.  I was suprised at the tone of the post is question, and made the flawed assumption it was directed at me.  As I said, I should have known better.  And like you, I weigh in much above what I'd like to.  But then again, I am active, and can still ouperform people ten years younger than me.

Like you, I detest those who constantly put others down, or take upon themselves a holier-than-thow attitude.  I am a strong believer in my chosen faith, but couldn't bring myself to push that faith upon another.  It's after all, each person's choice how they choose to live in this world, and those choices come with consequences, good and bad.  

I look back over my own life and see times where I was truly working hard to be the best I could be, and then let that be interupted by someone or something.  As far as exercise is concerned, I am no stranger to it, but have to, yet again, start my routing after having it interuppted for several months.

This life is hard.  Everyone wants your time and resources.  Employers demand too much time and effort, and hate to give anything back, except what is required by law.  Families demand time and effort, and rightly so, but sometimes at the expense of a person's own well being.  And then there are the societal pressures, a society, which, in my opinion has, traded quality of life for capital profit and material possesion.

I walked into my Church this morning and felt as if I had walked into a refuge against the pressures of mortality, a place where everyone wanted to learn, to love, and to lift everyone else.  I thought to myself, "I wish it was like this every day, everywhere.  The world would be so much greater.

Life is a challenge.  It's meant to be so.  And sometimes we are our own worst enemy.  Claire, I apologize for going off on you.  And I sympathize with your plight.  I know how judgemental people can be.  And though we can't help to make judgements, or assesments, we must make them for the proper reasons, and realize that we don't know all the circumstances of a situation.  

And if you are venting about John and Jane Q. Public, go ahead vent, but let the rest of us know that is what you are doing.  We are freinds here.  I have often thought how incredible it would be if we could all meet in a very large field, with picnic tables, and our favorite grilling/cooking tools and appliances, and have a day of fun visiting eahc other, tasting, learning, and enjoying each other's company.  But then again, maybe we will, but not during this mortality.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## soapy (May 2, 2005)

Ideally we should all eat natural homecooked meals and exercise everyday. In this society, who has that kind of time/effort/motivation? For someone who is exercising and then eating McDonalds afterwards, at least they're doing one thing right. It still is better than someone who doesn't exercise at all and still eats McDonalds.

I believe that people should learn to take care of themselves, by eating right and exercising. But personally, it's not really in my place to tell people what they should or should not do. Especially since I don't really follow these rules myself. Besides maybe close friends and family that encourage me to do so, I really would not appreciate a stranger telling me that I shouldn't be eating that cheeseburger. I don't really get that though, considering I'm about 100lbs, people are usually encouraging me to eat that cheeseburger 

I know people with the mindset that they'd rather live a life eating food that they love to eat, even if it means that they will sacrifice their health. They'd rather die happy vs being miserable with their vegetables. The latest article I read, only 3% of the US population eats healthy 100% of the time and exercise regularily. That is a very depressing statistic.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 2, 2005)

*Example.*

I have good example of eating right and exercising in my own family.  One brother has broken  a shoulder and thigh bone, other brother can practically run up the steps and is only two years younger.One watches what he eats and isfirm believer in exercise.  Other one wants to eat what he feels like.   Dr.Phil on tv advocates eating right and exercise and he gets good salary for telling people that.  If he is highly regarded for his opinion then the way I think is right.  I do thank you all for your input but only asked your ideas to see how majority felt.  Since this site is about cooking hence the question.  We all have our own free will to do with our lives and our bodies as we want.  The outcome is up to us. I only live my life from what I hear and know personally.  I don't want to offend anyone if they feel differently.  By no means am I judging  anyone but myself.  Thanks for all your input it was sure encouraging to me.


----------



## Hermione (May 22, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Or smoking while riding your bike?


 
I actually know someone who used to smoke and run at the same time, he stopped because it got too hard to smoke at the same time. 

I seriously don't see a problem with going to MC D's after a work out, it depends on what the person gets. What if they buy a side salad or a fruit and yogurt parfait? Those are healthier things. This also may be their vice and their one dialy treat.

I go to Wendy's a lot to get their salads. Just because it is fast food does not necessarily mean it is not healthy, a lot of these fast food places now have healthier sides to their menues, you just need to chose carefully and be a wise consumer.

As far as the self-rightous aspect of this goes, I agree with what has been said.  Everyone has their own vice, and it is not in anyone's place to pick on someone else becuase of their vice.


----------



## Caine (May 23, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> Before I started watching what I eat, I would never understand why I would see people order huge McDonalds Supersized meals, and then order a diet coke.


I have ordered diet soft drinks with whatever I ate, including McDonalds or other fast foods, even when I had no reason to watch my weight and they used real sugar instead of high fructose corn syrup, for one reason only. I did not, and still do not, want to wash my teeth with sugar water.


----------



## mrsdove (Jun 12, 2005)

Can I add my 2 cents worth?

I never felt better than when I was eating right and exercising 5 days a week.  I felt awesome, I looked awesome, it was great!  

the problem - pregnancy made me lazy.  Now that the baby is born, I'm hopping on that wagon again just for the pure fact that I loved how awesome I felt and my attitude.  That doesn't mean I was 100% good.  Lets say I was good about 5 days a week and "spoiled" myself a couple of times a week like eating a nice big burger or having a candy bar and slurpee from 7-11.  

Now my problem is chocolate - if I can just get that under control....


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 12, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Kinda like gettin a donut and a diet coke?


 
The reason for this, as far as *I* am concerned, I started drinking diet sodas in 97 when I was losing 60 lbs. When things got out of control in my life and I gained back 1/2 of that, I was no longer able to drink regular sodas because it was like drinking the syrup straight out of the fountain. You just have to know for yourself the difference in taste. The regular cokes are sickening to me and too heavy. Don't get me wrong, I don't do this on a daily basis. It's just that, IF I go get a burger or something, I have to have a soda and it has to be diet, NOT because I think something as stupid as it will counteract the fat in the food, but, because of the heavy syrupy taste of the regular soda.


----------



## velochic (Jun 16, 2005)

Well, I personally like the way every other country than the US approaches food and exercise: walk instead of drive, enjoy your food but don't overindulge.

Only in the US can you see someone driving around and around the gym parking lot, gulping down that fast food while trying to get the closest spot to the door...


----------



## Dove (Jun 16, 2005)

I was "sugar and spice" but now I am splended..oh, excuse me..I ment Splenda and pepper
Dove


----------



## kadesma (Jun 16, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> I was "sugar and spice" but now I am splended..oh, excuse me..I ment Splenda and pepper
> Dove


Me too Marge, the only way to go   And I love pepper on just about everything.
kadesma


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jun 17, 2005)

I can't stand regular soda, either- it's too **** sweet.  I've been a Diet Pepsi drinker (among other diet sodas) for about 15 years, and once you get the taste for diet you can't gag down all that sugar anymore.

I've now lost somewhere in the vicinity of 90 lbs.  I have to give the credit to Dr Atkins and Matt Furey- between the Atkins diet and Combat Conditioning I feel better than I have in years.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 17, 2005)

*My Thoughts Exactly*



			
				velochic said:
			
		

> Well, I personally like the way every other country than the US approaches food and exercise: walk instead of drive, enjoy your food but don't overindulge.
> 
> Only in the US can you see someone driving around and around the gym parking lot, gulping down that fast food while trying to get the closest spot to the door...



I could not agree more!! Thank you for sharing.  I have to live with this example everyday with my 'neighbor'.  She goes to gym early in morning, gets home and parks her care behind my driveway so she can just get in her house without parking on space by the garage.  Papers, trash she doesn't consider form of exercise, so she leaves it. The whole family is like this.  She hires people to clean up her house and her yard.  Hard work that is availabe to her free of charge she ignores. Both she and her husband have two cars each. I do not care to be neighbors with them as I have no respect for people with this kind of values.When I go to church the minister seems to always bring up about loving your neighbor. How?  Also what about these blasted cell phones?  Wherever, and whenever, I go to exercise I am involved in someone's conversation. The grocery store, at work and even church!  You may not believe this but I exercise in the cemetery where my mother is buried.  Not because I visit her grave but has many hills and somewhat quiet.   Everyone is 'sleeping' there.  I was walking yesterday and since the road had a curve in it I did not see the person but heard her.  She was asking questions and then responding.  I thought this is it, I can hear someone trying to communicate with me.  Oh no, worse.  She was walking with cell phone and not worried about what was going on around her.  I met up with her at the end of the walk and she was still holding the phone.  The phone, tv, and computer are determined to ruin this country.  They are necessary to a person in times of need.  But this abuse of them is ruining our incentives.  We complain that we are too fat.  Do you find any correlation here?  Everyone has told me to get one so they can reach me.  I try to go along with what they suggest but not this case.  If I am in the car and it stops running that is only time I feel necessary for me.  Our communication is getting too dependent on something other than ourselves.  This is only my opinion and not faulting anyone for their personal lifestyle.  This will only lead to more and more and we should listen to the wise men who say 'keep it simple'.  Only my opinion.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 17, 2005)

*Hit the Newspapers*

I just can't believe this!  My neighbor who I was telling you about who is so lazy just was written up in the newspaper.  She is supposedly to have income of 200,000 this year and will increase 2005. She and her husband own a dart shop.  You know the kind they play in taverns.  Selling darts they make this kind of money? I just can't see how this can be possible as the type of individual she is in the neighborhood.  She doesn't go to work until 11 and goes out every nite for dinner.  Her life around here is nothing to be envied.  She is considered self centered and conceited.  To have that kind of income no wonder she doesn't do anything.  I wouldn't either.  Plus her husband is boss at printing company.  I don't know why she stay s in this area due to the fact it is not the greatest. I certainly would move if I had t hat income.  What is my problem?  I always feel like I am treading water.  I keep looking for my rainbow.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 17, 2005)

*Don't know what to say either?*

I am trying to find someone to help me understand this situation.  My family doesn't know what to think of it either.  They said that this is what happens when you try to go by the golden rule.  You wind up being good guy and others step on you and get ahead of you.  I guess I am so shocked and looking for reasons why this happens.  Thanks


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Jun 17, 2005)

When I was a cyclist I was burning 1000 calories a day just cycling.  I could eat McDonalds morning noon and night and have no problems with weight gain.  Of course when I wrecked my knees and couldn't ride anymore, I put weight on like crazy because I still ate like I was cycling 50 miles a day.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 18, 2005)

SpiceUmUp said:
			
		

> When I was a cyclist I was burning 1000 calories a day just cycling. I could eat McDonalds morning noon and night and have no problems with weight gain. Of course when I wrecked my knees and couldn't ride anymore, I put weight on like crazy because I still ate like I was cycling 50 miles a day.


 
That's basically it. As long as you're burning more calories that you intake you'll be fine. Of course regardless, it's not HEALTHY to eat at Mickey D's that often, but you won't put on the weight if you're excercising enough to burn it all off.


----------



## luvs (Jun 18, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> I am trying to find someone to help me understand this situation. My family doesn't know what to think of it either. They said that this is what happens when you try to go by the golden rule. You wind up being good guy and others step on you and get ahead of you. I guess I am so shocked and looking for reasons why this happens. Thanks


 
you have something that some people can't have because they seem to think they're exempt from the basic rules in life. what you have is you have that you abide by the Golden Rule, and can go to sleep at night knowing that you did the right thing by doing so. you can only pity those who are too oblivious to do so.


----------



## kyles (Jun 18, 2005)

You know, now, my weight loss is noticeable (see my progress pics in this part of the forum if you haven't already!!) people are asking me what I am doing. And when I tell them I am eating less and moving more, they look at me like I am keeping something a secret!!!! And that's it, I exercise, I don't eat rubbish (much) anymore, and I do a lot more incidental activity, like take a walk at lunch time instead of sitting in the break room, and I don't get on the internet much anymore!!!

It astounds me, our gym is in the centre of our village, most people live within a 15 minute walking radius, and the car park is always full. I am one of the only people (certainly the only one of driving age) who walks to and from the gym! 

I always thought my big weight gain problem was the food I was eating, but looking back, I think it was the fact I was so sedentary. Now I couldn't imagine life without exercise! It's become my hobby!!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 18, 2005)

*luvs*

I wish you were my neighbor.  I just would treasure everyday the peace everyday.  You always try to make people hope for brighter days.  I thank you for your kind thoughts and wish you continued love and friendships.  That is the way the world should be.  Thank you for caring so far away and just knowing this made my day.  You are right I do fall asleep hoping I have not hurt someone intentionally.  As you have the love of your kittens, my dogs always understand me.  They are all here for a reason.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 18, 2005)

*kyles*

Be happy you found out what a difference exercise makes!  It is a gift and makes life  so much better in everyway.  Keep on walking and others may one day realize how wise you are.  I commend you and thanks for sharing your interest.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 18, 2005)

Years ago if you "applied" the "what you eat is what you are" philosophy to me ... I would have either had a hole in my middle or a hard candy shell that "melts in your mouth - not in your hands". Of course, I was also working 80+ hours a week.  

Here's the way it works ... 3,500 calories = 1 pound. For every 3,500 calories you consume over what you burn off - you gain a pound. For every 3,500 calories you burn over what you consume, you lose a pound.


----------



## BlueCat (Jun 18, 2005)

Caine said:
			
		

> I have ordered diet soft drinks with whatever I ate, including McDonalds or other fast foods, even when I had no reason to watch my weight and they used real sugar instead of high fructose corn syrup, for one reason only. I did not, and still do not, want to wash my teeth with sugar water.


 
I read recently that diet sodas are just as bad for your teeth as sugared ones.  I had always wondered about that.

As for the McDonald's slamming, I don't go there often, but I do like a burger and fries from there once in awhile.  I figure if it's good enough for Julia Child, who said on more than one occasion that she enjoyed an occasional McD's burger, then it's good enough for me.  

BC


----------



## surfrkim (Jun 18, 2005)

I just have to ask - what is the attraction of MacDonald's food? It is unpalatable. The meat is flavourless, the buns taste like cake they have so much sugar in them, the cheese is like plastic.....and those pickled gherkins!! On a hamburger?? Don't you guys have real hamburger shops over there? You know, the little local corner store takeaway that makes a hamburger twice the size for half the price. They are all over the place here in Oz. Full of meat, onions, lettuce, tomatoes (beetroot if you like - I don't so I skip that ingredient) your choice of sauce & (if you choose) cooked pineapple rings, bacon & a fried egg (that's one with the lot). The juice runs down your forearms & drips off you elbows - now THAT is a real hamburger. After a surf they just hit the spot. Maccas, apart from being bland, leave you still feeling hungry. I really don't understand the attraction.
SK


----------

